# Will my draft cross fit in a 2 horse straight load?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My draft cross gelding is 16.2hh and only 4-years-old, so hasn't bulked out yet, and he doesn't fit in a straight-load. Heck, we barely got the divider closed on the two-horse slant we used last time when he was in the front stall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My draft cross gelding is 16.2hh and only 4-years-old, so hasn't bulked out yet, and he doesn't fit in a straight-load. Heck, we barely got the divider closed on the two-horse slant we used last time when he was in the front stall.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aaaand this is why I keep saying we need to raise the trailer instead of just talking about it.

*heavy sigh*


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My mom has that same featherlite trailer, and Pilgrim, 15.3, 1350 #, does not fit.
He sits on the back doors, which I think is dangerous and the divider is against him the whole length of his body.. I take out the center divider and the center pole when I haul him, and make sure he is slanted.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

My 16.2ish spotted saddle horse is skinnyish, but only fits diagonally in an older straight load. She does fit in a slightly newer than the other aluminum straight load though. So it all depends on the trailer really.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I've seen plenty of draught crosses wedged in two Horse straight loads in the UK where slant loads are much less common. I can't judge from the pictures whether your horse is going to fit in - only a tape measure will tell you that!

The pertinent questions are whether she will travel well if she does squeeze in? Is she used to more space, and will being tight stress her? Is she a good traveller? Do you want to risk that if she is? It seems like a few too many risks for just one journey :?


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Absolutely she should. If you've ever see draft hitches transported, they travel in semis 3 abreast. Max interior width of a semi is 8'4". These are 18+ hand, 1900# full drafts. Take off 3" for 2 partitions and they have 97" for all 3 or 32 1/3" each. The 14" length is wrong. That's probably the overall length not stall length. If there's a manger, I'd want a good 90" from the manger to the butt bar.

The pertinent question is how good of a trailerer and loader is she? Might be a loosing battle if she's only comfortable in an open trailer that she can pick how she travels.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

In the UK our trailers are mostly all 2 horse and sized by height and length which you say are OK in this one
If the horse has over a foot of space at each side then he should be OK. I don't allow a lot of space between the dividers in my slant trailer as I don't really want them to be doing too much stepping about from side to side


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmmmm. I don't think I'm going to try it. I don't want to pay to rent the trailer, have it hitched up and brought over only to find that it's too small and I have to cancel the move and try to figure something else out.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

With my two half drafts I make two trips.


----------

